# USB 3.0: Everything You Need To Know [Technology Explained]



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

USB 3.0: Everything You Need To Know [Technology Explained].

-- Tom


----------



## brwndv (Jul 19, 2010)

Great Post. That would help in understanding USB 3.0 a lot. The best feature is that it is backwards compatible which would help in carrying previous technology with you.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

When is this coming out?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

ekim68 said:


> When is this coming out?


Hi Mike,

According to the article, it is here now! There are links in the article for more information.

-- Tom


----------



## ktulu11 (Jun 22, 2010)

It is out, I was at a local computer shop looking for some componants to build a new box and saw these.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey Tom,

I did read some of the links and saw some of the devices they're testing, but I've been perusing some sites for new computers and almost all of them still show USB 2 inputs...I guess it's just a matter of time..


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Try newegg.com, and search for USB 3.0. Lots of hits.

-- Tom


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

ekim68 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I did read some of the links and saw some of the devices they're testing, but I've been perusing some sites for new computers and almost all of them still show USB 2 inputs...I guess it's just a matter of time..


They're dumping the old, but the new is on the way--except you gotta look for it.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Okay Tom, I went there and finally found some Mobos on the fifth page...(Still, everything else was devices)...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=BESTMATCH&Description=usb+3.0&x=0&y=0&Page=5

:up:


----------

